
Using AI to buy cheaper flight tickets - ky0ung
https://www.shortgull.app
======
dragostudor
Sounds interesting! could you share some metrics related to the performance of
your model / explained variance / adjusted R^2? Do you have sufficient
airlines who have a tendency to drop prices instead of steadily increasing
them the closer you get to the desired departure date? And most importantly
Did you backtest your model and run a simulation before pursuing this project
to test its viability?

~~~
ky0ung
Thanks for the thoughtful questions! Sadly our model is still in the process
of being trained (utilizing GDS transaction data) and we can't provide you
with any metrics that would validate the viability without being actively
deceptive. However, we can say that the data we have seen, coupled with the
fact that both Hopper and Google have existing flight price ML models, that
there is something here.

As you can see from the link we've submitted, we have a landing page that is
purposely built to help gauge user demand for our product. Getting sign ups is
our core metric and focus to gauge user demand as we train our model in
parallel.

Would love to stay in touch and keep you updated on our model's progress. Feel
free to sign up for our mailing list at the posted link or PM me.

------
IvanSologub
I have several projects in the tourist telegram chat that already have a
similar solution. It was in Russian - but now I have made it international.

[https://t.me/UtopiaTravel](https://t.me/UtopiaTravel)

------
ky0ung
Hey all, my team and I are developing an app that uses machine learning to
predict price drops in flight prices. We then use these predictions to sell
tickets cheaper than the market rate. Happy to answer any and all questions
and would love any feedback.

------
stremovsky
Interesting project ;) Can you predict gas prices?

~~~
ky0ung
Good question. Gas will be a key input into any future model that we build,
but given we are in the initial stages of building out our app, we are not
baking in gas prices into our model.

------
gfragin
cheaper is better

